# help inserting pic please



## FayeHall (Aug 28, 2015)

I tried to insert two pics using the url from my instagram page (it's the only place I have the pictures).  It didn't work :/

Do I have to use photobucket?  Most of my photo's are either on instagram or fb so I was hoping to use that url.

All help appreciated - and yes I did already read the tutorial on here and I did as it said but it no workie :/


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i use shutterfly, so can't tell you if what i do will work on facebook or instagram, but if you can right click and get a copy image pop up, you can then paste the photo into a post. but you will need to put it between [ img] [/ img] tags (take out the spaces, of course) hope this helps.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I _think_ Instagram tends to give you links to web pages that then display the image, as opposed to just a direct link to the image, so it might not work well here with the image tag.  Therefore you may indeed need to use something like shutterfly, or I use flickr.com (not claiming it's better, it's just the first and only one I tried  ).


----------

